# Archer Saw chain, made in Australia



## millbilly (Sep 22, 2013)

Any comments? Made in Australia and the price is good, just wondering about quality.


----------



## gmax (Sep 22, 2013)

More likely made in china just like Archer sprockets (which are junk)


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 22, 2013)

do like I did,, save your pennies and buy some stihl chain


----------



## deye223 (Sep 22, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> do like I did,, save your pennies and buy some stihl chain



+ 1


----------



## MCW (Sep 23, 2013)

So you have Archer chain stating it is "Made In Australia" or just "Australia"?

I can guarantee it isn't made in Australia.


----------



## millbilly (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow now I am really confused, might be some hocus pocus with the word Australia.
http://xlt-systems.com/IMAGES/PMD-Chain-Catalogue-09.pdf

Has an Australian address, might be who knows what?


----------



## millbilly (Sep 23, 2013)

*case solved*

Did a little more digging

Quality Brands Featuring Tools & Accessories

PMD is an Outdoor products aftermarket supplier and China specialist sourcing agent.

We have an office and warehouse in Jinhua China and experienced staff to handle all sourcing and shipping requirements.

We have joint ventures, ownership and marketing agreements with many companies in China, so we can offer you the very best contacts and connections in China.

We specialize in Chainsaw Guide bars, Sawchain, sprockets, rims, Sharpening accessories and spare parts (cylinders, pistons, etc) for all popular chainsaws.

We also carry premium nylon line, brushcutter blades, Concrete cutting blades.

We also assist with the sourcing of finished equipment such as lawnmowers, brushcutters, chainsaws, pumps, generators and Hi pressure washers. We can locate and assist with most products made in China.

PMD is managed by Paul Duggan and Chris Fehn , who combined have over 60 years of experience in the outdoor power industry. PMD now has offices in Melbourne Australia, Columbia SC USA, and Jin Hua China


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 14, 2014)

Sad thing is, Joe Homeowner will buy it...............................................


----------



## Little Al (Jan 14, 2014)

millbilly said:


> Any comments? Made in Australia and the price is good, just wondering about quality.


Save your cash it is junk, & China made whatever it says on the packaging


MillwrightChris said:


> I wish I had found this post before I purchased an Archer "Australia" bar. I assumed they were re-branded GB bars like the frostbite ones that were around a few years ago. No where on the bar does is it actually say " Made in Australia" there isn't any country of origin marked at all. Just handling the bar you can tell it's from china or twain. The rivet heads aren't ground flush with the bar surface and the nose sprocket and bearing feel cheap. I think it might be made by the same people that make forester bars?
> Don't get me wrong for $28 for a 25" bar it's not all that bad, just don't expect a high quality bar or you'll be disappointed.
> View attachment 327684
> View attachment 327685
> View attachment 327686


Keep your eye on the nose sprocket, a local guy in our area was selling these bars, & about 6 out of the 16 or so bars he sold the nose sprocket bearing failed( fell apart) & locked up the chain shedding it in a couple of cases & spreading the ends of the bar apart with the chain slipping down the side of what was left of the sprocket( i am told he returned the remaining stock to his supplier ASAP & now carries no stock with that name


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 14, 2014)

millbilly said:


> Wow now I am really confused, might be some hocus pocus with the word Australia.
> http://xlt-systems.com/IMAGES/PMD-Chain-Catalogue-09.pdf
> 
> Has an Australian address, might be who knows what?




The "magic" words "made in" is missing between the brand name and Australia - those are really important these days! 

This smells China made stuff at a long distance!


----------



## Stihl working hard (Jan 14, 2014)

Archer saw chain is crap as stated made in China those little buggers will do anything for a dollar including risk the life of the operator typical


----------



## Philbert (Jun 20, 2016)

Archer Chain Factory Tour on YouTube:


Philbert


----------



## MCW (Jun 21, 2016)

That's actually good to look at. I can't work out how the hell they'd be efficient with that many people on an otherwise automated process.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jun 21, 2016)

How does the old saying go? Garbage in garbage out. If the material qualitiy is sub par...

But at least it does look absolutly ok! And to be clear in a few years they will swanp the market with chain equal to at least Oregon/Stihl products. 

7


----------



## Philbert (Jun 21, 2016)

Interesting to see their process.

They could bring me over as an ergonomics consultant to make some improvements.

Philbert


----------



## The Thriftdrifter (Jun 21, 2016)

MCW said:


> That's actually good to look at. I can't work out how the hell they'd be efficient with that many people on an otherwise automated process.



I suspect the human labor aspect is quite efficient, large workforce, workers easy to replace, motivated to work or out the door.

No food stamp or social security to fall back on.

I don't think their government wants many idle hands sitting around thinking revolutionary thoughts either.


----------



## MCW (Jun 21, 2016)

The Archer chain so far is actually stacking up OK. As with all Chinese manufacturing though you really have to keep your eye on them so they don't substitute cheaper steel in and run off with your good stuff. We've seen Australian companies in my industry (agriculture) send steel billets to China for manufacturing to find a completely different steel composition come back. You have to watch them like a hawk.
I've got Archer coming to me for testing as we speak as rumours and certain industry signs in Australia are that we won't have Carlton for much longer. One possibility is that Blount are killing it off just like they did with Windsor after they bought them out.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 21, 2016)

Hey stranger. Good to see you around!


----------



## Philbert (Jun 21, 2016)

MCW said:


> I've got Archer coming to me for testing . . . .


Look forward to your comments and impressions!

Philbert


----------



## MCW (Jun 21, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Hey stranger. Good to see you around!



Hi Brad. I poke my nose in occasionally to see how a few things are going


----------



## MCW (Jun 21, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Look forward to your comments and impressions!
> 
> Philbert



Jakmax in Australia have been going hard on Archer over the last few months. The latest GV Evo2 Chinese chain isn't actually too bad and I'd near guarantee that Archer will be as good or better.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 22, 2016)

I did notice that they list chipper chain (.404 pitch, .063 gauge) in their catalog. That's not something you see these days. Normally, only in a 'barn find'.

Philbert


----------



## MCW (Jun 22, 2016)

.404 chipper is great. I'm running it myself on the dirty stuff. Next best thing to carbide. I'm running Carlton though. Been discontinued for a while now.


----------



## MCW (Jul 10, 2016)

OK guys. I gave a 76DL loop of the Archer .404" .063" semi chisel and a 20" loop of their 3/8" .063" semi chisel a run.
Very impressed.
Their .404" is without a doubt some of the nicest .404" I've run.
Holds an edge well and due to the oil groove in the drivelink it oils brilliantly. This was in some dead, dirty, and rock hard Sugar Gum as well.


----------



## Jeffkrib (Jul 10, 2016)

Ordered a couple of loops of 3/8 , 063 RM chain from my local Stihl dealer last week. When I went to pick them up they said "we made you some Archer loops instead of Sthil chain, Stihl chain is way to expensive now". They just put up their prices, its now $0.80 per DL ....when will it stop.
Haven't tried it out yet but I will be interested to see how it performs and how hard it is to file. I'm hoping its not as hard as Carlton chain but harder than Oregon.
I'll be cutting old hard dry Iron bark so it will be tested in true Aussie conditions.


----------



## MCW (Jul 10, 2016)

Stihl have priced themselves out of the market. They are honestly beyond a joke now. Their RRP per drivelink is $1.10 now in Australia. The worst thing is that their pricing has elevated Husky and Oregon pricing too so they're all jumping on the bandwagon. Nothing short of a rort.
You'll be happy with this Archer chain mate. I've run a lot of Chinese chain over the years and this is the best I've tried.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 10, 2016)

'_Rort_'?

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 10, 2016)

About AU$0.41 per DL is the best I can find for Stihl chain. Am happy with that.


----------



## Jeffkrib (Jul 11, 2016)

Seriously $1.10 per DL that's a joke are people going to put up with that.
Not a big fan of supporting Chinese but I guess its an Aussie company. Wouldn't think there would be much labour in making chain. So the big guys would be making okay margins on this stuff. That said I did see Blount did $220M in sales and only made about $10M profit in 2015 I think it was. Not that big an industry really.

Kiwibro you blokes have got it good. I was over there a few weeks ago, if I'd know how much cheaper things there I'd have brought my loops then.
Although the Archer chain was cheaper again.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 11, 2016)

Jeffkrib said:


> Seriously $1.10 per DL that's a joke are people going to put up with that.
> Not a big fan of supporting Chinese but I guess its an Aussie company. Wouldn't think there would be much labour in making chain. So the big guys would be making okay margins on this stuff. That said I did see Blount did $220M in sales and only made about $10M profit in 2015 I think it was. Not that big an industry really.
> 
> Kiwibro you blokes have got it good. I was over there a few weeks ago, if I'd know how much cheaper things there I'd have brought my loops then.
> Although the Archer chain was cheaper again.


Nah mate, we have it pretty chit here as far as Stihl costs goes. It all has to come in from overseas direct for us to get any good pricing. Even then, there are a few road blocks Stihl HQ can put in the way.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 11, 2016)

Jeffkrib said:


> Wouldn't think there would be much labour in making chain.


Watch the 'factory tour' (link around Post #11)?

Philbert


----------



## CR888 (Jul 11, 2016)

I bought a couple of 25ft rolls of GB evo11 in .404 for $60- a roll. I must say it ain't too bad at all, very similar to Carlton .404 semi chisel. I have just recently also tried Typhoon 3/8 .063 and have been impressed too. I find the China chain stretches a bit but some of it has been great chain regardless of cost.


----------



## splitpost (Jul 11, 2016)

Interesting read ,thanks fellas

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffkrib (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks Philbert, i forgot to watch that vid until you reminded me. It is quite labour intensive.
I use to make press tools like that 20 years ago as an apprentice. Sadly virtually nothing is manufactured in Australia anymore. Heard the Chinese government is trying to set up businesses in every industry so they can be fully self sufficient from the western world with in five years. That includes copying airbus and boeing aircraft, high tec medical devices like heart pace makers. You name it they hey will make it, I suspect it will mainly be for their domestic market though.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 12, 2016)

MCW said:


> OK guys. I gave a 76DL loop of the Archer .404" .063" semi chisel and a 20" loop of their 3/8" .063" semi chisel a run.
> Very impressed.
> Their .404" is without a doubt some of the nicest .404" I've run.
> Holds an edge well and due to the oil groove in the drivelink it oils brilliantly. This was in some dead, dirty, and rock hard Sugar Gum as well.


 
It all comes down to the chrome plating,thats the key to holding an edge.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jul 12, 2016)

Stihlman441 said:


> It all comes down to the chrome plating,thats the key to holding an edge.


It all comes down to steel quality! Without the proper base material, all else is useless. 

7


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 12, 2016)

Watching that vid of them making the chain and I'll I can think about is "What a cute little upstart."

Maybe they get better, but they are making loops, not bulk chain, and putting it together by hand! Even with cheap labor that is a really expensive way to make chain.

The outfeed on the presses needed hand raking to keep the parts moving. They ground the cutters before assembly. Then they assemble the chain by hand on turn tables. Next they test each chain by hand.

The output of that factory might be a couple thousand chains a day at most.


----------



## Jeffkrib (Jul 12, 2016)

Id say this vid was put togeather by the marketing department, it would be carefully stage managed to try and give a perception of quality. Theres no way they'ed be testing each loop over the nose radius of a bar.


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 12, 2016)

While not a factory tour you can compare with how Stihl chains are made from a few quick clips they do show.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 12, 2016)

Hddnis said:


> While not a factory tour you can compare with how Stihl chains are made from a few quick clips they do show.


Looks more automated?

(Great video! - Thanks!)

Philbert


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 13, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Looks more automated?
> 
> (Great video! - Thanks!)
> 
> Philbert




Yes, the multi step hand assembly in the Archer video is replaced by a single (very complex) machine in the Stihl video.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 13, 2016)

Would we call the first 'Artisan' chain?

Philbert


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 13, 2016)

The marketing department certainly will!


----------



## Philbert (Jul 19, 2016)

*Local Connection*

The US _Sales_ office for Archer is listed as Columbia, South Carolina. It turns out that the US _distributor_ is located 14 miles from my house (!!!). So I had to make a courtesy call the other day. They don't have a retail outlet, but they let me stop by to chat a little. Lots of rolls and loops of chain (it always looks so pretty when it is new), along with guide bars, sprocket noses, screnches, wedges, brush cutter blades, etc., along with the Fast-Filer guide http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/fast-filer-chain-filing-guide.298686/

Sales are mostly through eBay right now under the name 'archerplus'. Might be some plans for wholesale sales down the road?

Philbert


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 20, 2016)

They give you any samples of the "Chain with a handmade touch"?


----------



## MCW (Jul 20, 2016)

7sleeper said:


> It all comes down to steel quality! Without the proper base material, all else is useless.
> 
> 7



That's true but the chrome is what holds an edge. You can have the best base material on the planet but with poor chrome plating it's useless. No point having Jap steel with poor Chinese chrome plating!


----------



## Philbert (Jul 20, 2016)

Hddnis said:


> They give you any samples . . .



Visit was mostly focused on the 'Fast Filer' guide , but hard to not look around!

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/fast-filer-chain-filing-guide.298686/#post-5928079

Philbert


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 20, 2016)

The Fast Filer looks interesting, but after reading your thread I don't think I'll try one simply because we run so much skip and semi-skip chain.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 14, 2016)

Was looking for 1 loop of 3/8 .050 84DL Chisel and Archer was best price at $19 but Oregon 72LGX was only $21.45. I'll stay with Oregon for so little a price difference.
Has anyone tried their tie straps/presets? I don't see them for sale like you do chains and bars on ebay.


----------



## Kutzer (Sep 20, 2016)

I tried two 20" loops 3/8 full chisel and I will be not be getting anymore of it.The cutters are alot wider than oregon and stihl chain making a very wide cut,thus taking more power and cuts slower


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 21, 2016)

I just ordered a roll of 3/8". $209 shipped. Oregon runs us about $400 a roll.

They only list chisel full comp for 3/8", no skip or semi chisel. I emailed to see about it.


----------



## bennn*e (Oct 21, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I just ordered a roll of 3/8". $209 shipped. Oregon runs us about $400 a roll.
> 
> They only list chisel full comp for 3/8", no skip or semi chisel. I emailed to see about it.



They do 3/8 semi and full chisel and in skip sequence too. It's taken a few months for it all to come on line. They do full chisel 3/8 picco in .043 and .050 but the .043 isn't narrow kerf like it should be but is the same tooth as a .050 chain but on a .043 drive link making it only slightly narrower


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 21, 2016)

*We carry the 3/8" full chisel skip but happen to be sold out at the moment but more is in transit about 3 weeks out, we will let you know when it arrives. 

We will have 3/8" .050 semi-chisel in the not too distance future but don't have an eta at this time. Thank you for the message *


----------



## bennn*e (Oct 22, 2016)

3/8 FC











3/8p FC .050








3/8p .043








As you can see the .043 is not narrow kerf but does use a .043 drive link not a shouldered down .050 so it will be slightly narrower but not much. I have seen a loop of near new 3/8 sc come through the shop on a 039 18", near new bar and new sprocket and the bottom of the tie straps are already knocked around so it will be interesting to see its over all durability. It's not 'out of the box' sharp like stihl RS is and the 3/8p fc has a big hook so I suspect the edge will knock of quick so it will be interesting to see how it goes. I have so many half uses loops that I don't really want to start any more new chains


----------



## bennn*e (Jan 4, 2017)

So have used some of the full chisel 3/8lp on my 241. After 3 tanks and 2 sharpens I think it will be out of adjustment by the time half the tooths gone. I have only adjust the depth gauges at the last sharpen, they are set aggressive from factory. I don't really rate this chain at all. Standard 63pm cuts better and now with out chain pricing dropping significantly in OZ I'll be sticking with that


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 4, 2017)

Been running it here for a while. I can't tell a difference between it and Oregon chain. Still chain is better, but at $30+ a loop, I'm not buying it.


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 4, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Interesting to see their process.
> 
> They could bring me over as an ergonomics consultant to make some improvements.
> 
> Philbert


Do you think the pay they would provide would come close to the value of your expertise? I don't either, and they serve chineese food for breakfast!


----------



## Jeffkrib (Jan 5, 2017)

So benne what's the official RRP price on Stihl chain in Aus now?


----------



## Vibes (Jan 6, 2017)

My bud bought a 24 inch Archer bar for his Dolmar 6400 and he told me it wouldn't go on his saw without some grinding and filing. He said the tail was too long and needed trimmed. I don't know why he didn't send it back.


----------



## bennn*e (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeffkrib said:


> So benne what's the official RRP price on Stihl chain in Aus now?



About .52 a dl so a 3/8 72dl chain is 37.50 so for that I think you would be crazy to run anything else


----------



## Jeffkrib (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks benne, I agree that's much better and I will go with Stihl chain at that price.


----------



## David1884 (Feb 15, 2017)

millbilly said:


> Any comments? Made in Australia and the price is good, just wondering about quality.


----------



## David1884 (Feb 15, 2017)

I just recieved an Archer 20" ripping chain, .050/72DL off ebay and going to test it on my chainsaw mill. Will let you know my opinion in a few days.


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 22, 2017)

dougand3 said:


> Was looking for 1 loop of 3/8 .050 84DL Chisel and Archer was best price at $19 but Oregon 72LGX was only $21.45. I'll stay with Oregon for so little a price difference.
> Has anyone tried their tie straps/presets? I don't see them for sale like you do chains and bars on ebay.


 IIRC you can make that loop for $7.82 using Archer bulk at $149/100'. The presets/ties are only listed as included with bulk rolls from what I've seen.


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 22, 2017)

The archer plus fella is easy to talk to through eBay I've spoken with him a few times. I bought some random things from him. Rim sprockets and random things I can't remember. He replied to me quick and combined shipping seemed to be an ok dude. I've not run the chain but may get a loop of 3/8 skip


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 22, 2017)

Just ordered a roll of 3/8 .063 @ $1.49/ft delivered. Will let you fellas know how it does when pushed fairly hard by an MS660 in a few weeks if all goes as planned.


----------



## John Lerum (Feb 23, 2017)

I used it with a 2094 and 36'' powermatch bar and it did well...2094 is an oil slinger...used it on 30'' cottonwood 9' long...didnt struggle much and not much stretch afterwards...doesnt seem bad but the links look kinda thin...but for the price it worked great and ill use it till it breaks or runs out of tooth...$250 for 100' roll sounds nice too


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 23, 2017)

John Lerum said:


> I used it with a 2094 and 36'' powermatch bar and it did well...2094 is an oil slinger...used it on 30'' cottonwood 9' long...didnt struggle much and not much stretch afterwards...doesnt seem bad but the links look kinda thin...but for the price it worked great and ill use it till it breaks or runs out of tooth...$250 for 100' roll sounds nice too


There's 4 100' rolls of semi 3/8 063 left for $149 delivered on ebay.


----------



## John Lerum (Feb 23, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> There's 4 100' rolls of semi 3/8 063 left for $149 delivered on ebay.


Im gonna look into it...cant beat that price and its not like im hammering the saw on the mill...even if there is better chain it wont get the job done in lightning speed...its a slow job so plan on taking your time and keeping things clean and sharp no matter what chain or saw used on the mill


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 23, 2017)

John Lerum said:


> Im gonna look into it...cant beat that price and its not like im hammering the saw on the mill...even if there is better chain it wont get the job done in lightning speed...its a slow job so plan on taking your time and keeping things clean and sharp no matter what chain or saw used on the mill


I'm planning to re-profile a 42" loop and see how it does. Jump on the semi if you're needing some as all the other Archer is $209-$300 iirc. 

PS, Just checked the 3/8 chisel is $209 so still a bargain vs others. The factory grind pic looks very sharp.


----------



## John Lerum (Feb 23, 2017)

I used the ripping chain and it worked good...i wouldnt mind that 100' foot roll for cutting firewood


----------



## Inky (Feb 23, 2017)

BTW in answer to an earlier question, a "rort" is a scam, a fraudulent or dishonest practice. A term used a fair bit in Australia, often describing the public service and politicians.


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 23, 2017)

John Lerum said:


> I used the ripping chain and it worked good...i wouldnt mind that 100' foot roll for cutting firewood


Free shipping states USA Lower 48 iirc so there might be a little bump in cost if non 48.


----------



## John Lerum (Feb 23, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> Free shipping states USA Lower 48 iirc so there might be a little bump in cost if non 48.


bought 2 rolls for cutting firewood and nasty looking stumps...i'll put it to good use and i'll be set a couple years


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 24, 2017)

John Lerum said:


> bought 2 rolls for cutting firewood and nasty looking stumps...i'll put it to good use and i'll be set a couple years


With my commission on that sale and a couple bucks out of my pocket, I can buy a gallon of gas for the saws! lol

PS, Gas is $1.97 here


----------



## John Lerum (Feb 24, 2017)

I think its right around $2.20 up here and it might go up a little bit after this snow storm passes through


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 24, 2017)

Petrol in Ozz is around $1.30 / Ltr


----------



## John Lerum (Feb 24, 2017)

Stihlman441 said:


> Petrol in Ozz is around $1.30 / Ltr


That would be around $3.50 per gallon or more here...how much is diesel?


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 24, 2017)

John Lerum said:


> That would be around $3.50 per gallon or more here...how much is diesel?


$2.17 USD today


----------



## Franny K (Feb 24, 2017)

jakethesnake said:


> The archer plus fella is easy to talk to through eBay I've spoken with him a few times. I bought some random things from him. Rim sprockets and random things I can't remember. He replied to me quick and combined shipping seemed to be an ok dude. I've not run the chain but may get a loop of 3/8 skip


I tried to communicate with him, sure he writes back but does not answer the question. He has some 25 foot lengths of 0.043 full chisel 3/8lp, I ask are the cutters the same as those on the 0.050 just the chasis lighter like Carlton N4C. How hard is that to answer?


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 24, 2017)

Franny K said:


> I tried to communicate with him, sure he writes back but does not answer the question. He has some 25 foot lengths of 0.043 full chisel 3/8lp, I ask are the cutters the same as those on the 0.050 just the chasis lighter like Carlton N4C. How hard is that to answer?


Ask for a clear close up pic of the top of the cutters sitting side by side from directly over the center of the two cutters. That should tell you what you need to know. The white box chain is Tri Link that Archer started out using as the manufacturer. The printed Archer box chain is current production in Archer's facility in China that was set up by a former Oregon manufacturing engineer.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 24, 2017)

John Lerum said:


> That would be around $3.50 per gallon or more here...how much is diesel?



About the same price


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 25, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> Just ordered a roll of 3/8 .063 @ $1.49/ft delivered. Will let you fellas know how it does when pushed fairly hard by an MS660 in a few weeks if all goes as planned.


My $149 Archer white box 3/8 063 100' semi chisel arrived today. Looks well made ...we'll see how the cutters hold up when the 660 is ready to break in. Came with 62 presets, 60 ties and 30 boxes.


----------



## John Lerum (Feb 25, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> My $149 Archer white box 3/8 063 100' semi chisel arrived today. Looks well made ...we'll see how the cutters hold up when the 660 is ready to break in. Came with 62 presets, 60 ties and 30 boxes.


i probably could have picked mine up from the post office today but theres a foot of snow on the ground so i figure it'll stay warm right where it is


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 25, 2017)

John Lerum said:


> i probably could have picked mine up from the post office today but theres a foot of snow on the ground so i figure it'll stay warm right where it is


What ever happened to the postman's pledge..."Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds". That should be sitting on your front porch...mine was today....lol


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 25, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> My $149 Archer white box 3/8 063 100' semi chisel arrived today. Looks well made ...we'll see how the cutters hold up when the 660 is ready to break in. Came with 62 presets, 60 ties and 30 boxes.


100' will make 12 loops of 42" 135 DL at $12.42 per loop. What a bargain even if it wears twice as fast as Oregon at $42 a loop.


----------



## John Lerum (Feb 25, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> What ever happened to the postman's pledge..."Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds". That should be sitting on your front porch...mine was today....lol


pretty sure it got there an hour too late but i cant complain...my canadian package arrived 3 days early tho and the chain only needed to go 120 miles haha


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 25, 2017)

John Lerum said:


> pretty sure it got there an hour too late but i cant complain...my canadian package arrived 3 days early tho and the chain only needed to go 120 miles haha


Here's what you have to look forward to:


----------



## John Lerum (Feb 25, 2017)

looks good...im looking forward to putting the 660 to work


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 25, 2017)

Just eyeballing it and guessing, the rakers look pretty aggressive or deep.


----------



## John Lerum (Feb 25, 2017)

Mainly im planning to use it to cut firewood on a 28'' bar and for use with the mini mill


----------



## Philbert (Feb 25, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> Here's what you have to look forward to:


It's always so pretty when it's new . . .

Philbert


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 25, 2017)

Philbert said:


> It's always so pretty when it's new . . .
> 
> Philbert


I'm expecting it to last half as long as Oregon and even if it doesn't quite make it that far, it is still a bargain.


----------



## John Lerum (Feb 25, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> I'm expecting it to last half as long as Oregon and even if it doesn't quite make it that far, it is still a bargain.


I highly doubt it will be that bad at all...


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 26, 2017)

First 42" loop of Archer 3/8 semi for the Huztl 660 that is in transit somewhere between NJ and OK. How about those handset rivets?


----------



## Griffdog1 (Feb 26, 2017)

Archer chain is more expensive in Australia than what you guys get. I have been using this stuff though which is holding up well. Next step up is to almost double your cost and go to Windsor chain. In practice the cutters seem a little softer than "expensive" chain, but this does mean that they sharpen easily and with a little dressing each time you have a break they cut well. Hurricane also provide the cheapest bars in Australia. They are OK but the rail wears quickly. My approach has been to use the hurricane chain and them use the money saved to buy tsumura bars which are very hard and wear very slowly.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100ft-Ro...290841?hash=item2ebd5a0c59:g:Zr0AAOSwEzxYRkHE


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 26, 2017)

Griffdog1 said:


> Archer chain is more expensive in Australia than what you guys get. I have been using this stuff though which is holding up well. Next step up is to almost double your cost and go to Windsor chain. In practice the cutters seem a little softer than "expensive" chain, but this does mean that they sharpen easily and with a little dressing each time you have a break they cut well. Hurricane also provide the cheapest bars in Australia. They are OK but the rail wears quickly. My approach has been to use the hurricane chain and them use the money saved to buy tsumura bars which are very hard and wear very slowly.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100ft-Ro...290841?hash=item2ebd5a0c59:g:Zr0AAOSwEzxYRkHE


This 3/8 is the white box stuff Archer started out distributing...made by Tri-Link in China. The current Archer is made in Archers factory in China and is reportedly better chain than the white box but also $60-$90 more per roll.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 26, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> What ever happened to the postman's pledge..."Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds". That should be sitting on your front porch...mine was today....lol



That doesn't apply here. "We deliver 3/4 of the way" is their slogan.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 26, 2017)

We have been using Archer chain for a little while. Had one loop come back with a broken driver, though the customer seems to kill chain very quickly.


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 26, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> That doesn't apply here. "We deliver 3/4 of the way" is their slogan.


I guess a bush plane from sunrise to sunset is a little expensive for "swift completion of their appointed rounds". Wouldn't want to pay that delivery charge to the bush at actual cost!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 26, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> I guess a bush plane from sunrise to sunset is a little expensive for "swift completion of their appointed rounds". Wouldn't want to pay that delivery charge to the bush at actual cost!



I live maybe 3 miles from town/the post office.


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 26, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> We have been using Archer chain for a little while. Had one loop come back with a broken driver, though the customer seems to kill chain very quickly.


Guessing you see chainsaws that are construction saws frequently when off the grid...mix that with salvaged wood and timbers and easy to see some gnarled chains after hitting nails, spikes, bolts and screws.


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 26, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I live maybe 3 miles from town/the post office.


I was meaning if they delivered to all the homes, many are off grid.


----------



## John Lerum (Mar 1, 2017)

Made about 12 cuts with the white box 100' roll of tri-link chain and it worked great so far. Decent size ash tree that was over 32''...so far im impressed and plan on cutting more to see how fast it dulls...used a jonsered 2094 with 32'' total super bar


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 1, 2017)

John Lerum said:


> Made about 12 cuts with the white box 100' roll of tri-link chain and it worked great so far. Decent size ash tree that was over 32''...so far im impressed and plan on cutting more to see how fast it dulls...used a jonsered 2094 with 32'' total super bar


Dang! You beat me to it...been shut in with pneumonia for last week and a half. Glad to hear that it did not stretch 6 inches, snap and take your leg off like some naysayers claim...lol. Of which, likely never ran a saw more that a few hrs a year. Was it still making big clean chips after those cuts?


----------



## Franny K (Mar 1, 2017)

Not chain related but for a package one post office will just put a slip in the mailbox and you have to go to the post office during business hours, perhaps wait for a passport customer to get your package. Other will drive up the driveway turn around get out and put the package by the door.


----------



## John Lerum (Mar 1, 2017)

s


Johnnybar said:


> Dang! You beat me to it...been shut in with pneumonia for last week and a half. Glad to hear that it did not stretch 6 inches, snap and take your leg off like some naysayers claim...lol. Of which, likely never ran a saw more that a few hrs a year. Was it still making big clean chips after those cuts?




yes, the last cut i made was across the stump and they were still fat. I cut for a living so im cutting almost daily for hours and hand file everything which really teaches you how to appreciate a sharp chain and do your best not to dull it up (sometimes it happens and sometimes theres no way around it) but i mainly do bucket work with a 201t with a 12'' bar and ms290 with an 18'' bar. The 290 is a ripper with a small bar and is wonderous in the bucket...love the jonsered 2094 for big wood its a hog that just gets it done quick and easy


----------



## John Lerum (Mar 2, 2017)

split 6 cords today and cut everything with the same chain...hit a small rock that was stuck in the bark and sharpened the chain for the first time...used a new file to get the edge back and it cut great with no issues that i can tell...it got muddy and im glad i hit a rock with this chain and not a stihl chain...id rather sharpen a $10 one after hitting a rock than one that cost $25


----------



## Philbert (Mar 2, 2017)

John Lerum said:


> ...hit a small rock that was stuck in the bark and sharpened the chain for the first time...id rather sharpen a $10 one after hitting a rock than one that cost $25


If you hit the rock _just right_, it might actually sharpen the chain for you!

Philbert


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 2, 2017)

John Lerum said:


> split 6 cords today and cut everything with the same chain...hit a small rock that was stuck in the bark and sharpened the chain for the first time...used a new file to get the edge back and it cut great with no issues that i can tell...it got muddy and im glad i hit a rock with this chain and not a stihl chain...id rather sharpen a $10 one after hitting a rock than one that cost $25


So much for Archer/Chinese chain being poor quality. Glad to hear definitive proof that, at least the early white box Archer/Tri Link, performs well in all aspects...stretch, initial sharpness, edge retention....thanks! Did you hit it with a file or grinder? If you used a file, how would you rate the resharpening ease or what brand would it compare to?


----------



## Philbert (Mar 2, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> So much for Archer/Chinese chain being poor quality.


Actually, one of the concerns with 'third party' chain quality is _consistency_: how it holds up from one loop / batch to another. Consistency can be hard to maintain if a manufacturer changes steel suppliers, does not have good QA / QC processes, etc.

@John Lerum's report is positive, but it would be helpful to hear from more users, and over time.

Philbert


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 2, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Actually, one of the concerns with 'third party' chain quality is _consistency_: how it holds up from one loop / batch to another. Consistency can be hard to maintain if a manufacturer changes steel suppliers, does not have good QA / QC processes, etc.
> 
> @John Lerum's report is positive, but it would be helpful to hear from more users, and over time.
> 
> Philbert


John's chain is from the same shipment as the roll I ordered which is discontinued as Archer has their own Chinese plant now. My primary concern is the quality of the chain John and I received so, I'm very happy.


----------



## John Lerum (Mar 2, 2017)

it sharpened easily but i used a new file and didnt wait for it to be destroyed before i sharpened it...its definitely not as hard as stihl chain, stihl chain is a lot harder to sharpen when its damaged by a rock or metal...the tri link is softer but it keeps the edge for awhile and it was kinda nice not having to work so hard to fix it up...i hand sharpened it with a round file...we have a grinder but swivel pin keeps sliding out...i do like the grinder for the bigger chain but usually have to hand file on site. only had to tighten the chain twice and thats usually caused by getting a slight pinch...most chains stay fairly tight for awhile. i think a lot of stretch happens from getting that slight pinch when youre almost through the log then pulling the saw out stretching the chain

i have 2 rolls but im sure its all from the same batch of steel. 

if i can get a loop on my 200t and use it in the bucket id get a better idea of how sharp it stays...i can usually cut for over a week depending on the work load, tree type and condition(dead or alive) until i feel like i need a new edge on the top handle saw


----------



## John Lerum (Mar 2, 2017)

not saying its gold just saying its not junk and if you keep it sharp and away from things that dull a saw it will cut a lot of wood with no problems....i cut two large logs with crotches in half between the crotch and it cut the same speed and pulled big noodles...its good chain and i used a 32'' bar and 94cc saw


----------



## John Lerum (Mar 2, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> John's chain is from the same shipment as the roll I ordered which is discontinued as Archer has their own Chinese plant now. My primary concern is the quality of the chain John and I received so, I'm very happy.




8 more boxes online for $149 shipped each


----------



## axeandwedge (Mar 3, 2017)

Just my two bits worth,
At Our Saw Shop over the last 8 months we have sold around 180 loops majority being 3/8 semi and chisel,had 4 returned due to breakage various reasons for that,but gave the customer's the benefit of doubt and just gave them a new chain all good.
These chains have stood up extremely well to the harsh conditions and customers remarked on how little they stretch (wear) compared to the top dogs chains.

Dry ,dusty Australian hardwood is a good test for any chain brand and the feedback is very positive. Some of our Pro wood cutters are getting on average 60 cubic meters of fire wood out of a chain.,we also sell the Archer bar and chain combos and have had overall good comments on those and being that we've become a throw away society these more affordable bars and chains are the Ducks Guts for many.
The only real negatives came from a few novices who are probably better at operating a Mobile phone than a chainsaw but in saying that we all had to learn one way or another.


Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 3, 2017)

John Lerum said:


> split 6 cords today and cut everything with the same chain...hit a small rock that was stuck in the bark and sharpened the chain for the first time...used a new file to get the edge back and it cut great with no issues that i can tell...it got muddy and im glad i hit a rock with this chain and not a stihl chain...id rather sharpen a $10 one after hitting a rock than one that cost $25



Dang, come work for me. 6 cords in a day?! Ive done it before, but it's a long day, and that was me and 2 workers.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 3, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Actually, one of the concerns with 'third party' chain quality is _consistency_: how it holds up from one loop / batch to another. Consistency can be hard to maintain if a manufacturer changes steel suppliers, does not have good QA / QC processes, etc.
> 
> @John Lerum's report is positive, but it would be helpful to hear from more users, and over time.
> 
> Philbert



On roll #2 of the stuff, so far only one customer come back, broke the loop at a driver.


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 3, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> On roll #2 of the stuff, so far only one customer come back, broke the loop at a driver.


Pinch...Yank...Twist...Snap!!! LOL Maybe you should include a "Don't Get Pinched" instruction card and complimentary wedge with each loop! Hopefully those same fellas don't keep your local ER busy with kickbacks!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 3, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> Pinch...Yank...Twist...Snap!!! LOL Maybe you should include a "Don't Get Pinched" instruction card and complimentary wedge with each loop! Hopefully those same fellas don't keep your local ER busy with kickbacks!



Not too sure what he does. I know he seems to kill bars and drive sprockets regularly. Often enough we stock those Poulan parts JUST for his saw.


----------



## John Lerum (Mar 3, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Dang, come work for me. 6 cords in a day?! Ive done it before, but it's a long day, and that was me and 2 workers.




I just cut away and the other guy sits in the bobcat with the heat and radio going splitting away


----------



## John Lerum (Mar 3, 2017)

John Lerum said:


> I just cut away and the other guy sits in the bobcat with the heat and radio going splitting away




when i get tired from cutting i scoop up whats been split and throw it on the pile....right now everything is split in big pieces for bigger burners so its pretty fast paced...we just pick out the big logs to make it easier haha


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 5, 2017)

We'll see how it does when tugged on pretty hard in my milling setup. I'll let you guys know. There is still a few rolls left.


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 7, 2017)

4 rolls left boys but he's bumped it up to $169 ea.


----------



## John Lerum (Mar 7, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> 4 rolls left boys but he's bumped it up to $169 ea.




Still cutting with the same chain and 32" bar...should have a 28" bar tomorrow...

Should have gotten 3 boxes but still a good deal


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 13, 2017)

John Lerum said:


> Still cutting with the same chain and 32" bar...should have a 28" bar tomorrow...
> 
> Should have gotten 3 boxes but still a good deal


PM sent...let me know.


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 17, 2017)

Reprofiled a 42" 135 DL loop to 10/50/-10 and it did great. I let up pressure a time or two to reposition myself and that allowed it to make a couple shallow marks but, other than my goofs, the chain performed flawlessly and that loop only cost me $12 and a few minutes at the grinder. Is wasn't hard work at all...Ok I worked harder than the house cat.


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 17, 2017)

Here is that Archer chain in action...seems to spit chips pretty good for a ripping chain:


----------



## John Lerum (Mar 18, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> Here is that Archer chain in action...seems to spit chips pretty good for a ripping chain:




How's the new saw working?


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 18, 2017)

John Lerum said:


> How's the new saw working?


Hasn't missed a beat...very pleased with it.


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 18, 2017)

John Lerum said:


> How's the new saw working?


Hasn't missed a beat...very pleased with it. As a matter of fact, I'm considering a second 660 for a 6' two powerhead mill to handle some 5' giant oaks.


----------



## John Lerum (Mar 18, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> Hasn't missed a beat...very pleased with it. As a matter of fact, I'm considering a second 660 for a 6' two powerhead mill to handle some 5' giant oaks.




Good deal, haven't done much milling or log splitting since the storm work started and the snow that followed after

Took down 4 large white ash trees that were split, a massive silver maple, a large hard maple and two large spruce trees that were partially uprooted


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 21, 2017)

Third cut on the Red Oak slabbing project went easy. Huztl 660 ran perfect and the Archer re-profiled chain is still sharp and making nice ripping chips with no touch-ups yet.


----------



## Cody (Mar 25, 2017)

I couldn't stand paying nearly $20 for a loop of 12" LP Stihl chain and stumbled across this on ebay. Liked the looks of it only having the single raker like Stihl RS chain and like the price even better so ordered two loops. Got them in the mail today and threw a loop on, cut some seasoned oak rounds with it, some green oak and a little ash and I'm rather impressed, enough that I think I'll order a couple more. Cutters are actually quite a bit larger, I don't have any .325 chain but I bet they're close. I don't mind that at all, I should take a video with that giant 12" bar buried in some oak for you guys. It does seem aggressive as well as I did have to hold back just a bit to keep it happy. Should add my only gripe so far, had to turn in the adjuster an awful lot but can't see that being a solid complaint.


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 25, 2017)

Cody said:


> I couldn't stand paying nearly $20 for a loop of 12" LP Stihl chain and stumbled across this on ebay. Liked the looks of it only having the single raker like Stihl RS chain and like the price even better so ordered two loops. Got them in the mail today and threw a loop on, cut some seasoned oak rounds with it, some green oak and a little ash and I'm rather impressed, enough that I think I'll order a couple more. Cutters are actually quite a bit larger, I don't have any .325 chain but I bet they're close. I don't mind that at all, I should take a video with that giant 12" bar buried in some oak for you guys. It does seem aggressive as well as I did have to hold back just a bit to keep it happy. Should add my only gripe so far, had to turn in the adjuster an awful lot but can't see that being a solid complaint.


Did you make sure you received the right drive link count? LP should be making a pretty narrow kerf. I've seen Bailey's 10pk loops of LP for under $9 a loop iirc and pretty sure it's still made by Carlton which is good stuff.


----------



## Cody (Mar 25, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> Did you make sure you received the right drive link count? LP should be making a pretty narrow kerf. I've seen Bailey's 10pk loops of LP for under $9 a loop iirc and pretty sure it's still made by Carlton which is good stuff.



I'll have to look at that Carlton, I kind of remember it but thought somebody said it was being produced by someone else. I really don't need 10 loops either. Two loops of the Archer to my door were 22.98. The drive link count crossed my mind earlier, I'll have to go count them but description said 44 links, which is right.  I'll try to snap a few pics, but my phone is horrible at focusing up close.

Is it the woodland pro chain that's built by Carlton? I can't remember...


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 25, 2017)

Cody said:


> I'll have to look at that Carlton, I kind of remember it but thought somebody said it was being produced by someone else. I really don't need 10 loops either. Two loops of the Archer to my door were 22.98. The drive link count crossed my mind earlier, I'll have to go count them but description said 44 links, which is right. I'll try to snap a few pics, but my phone is horrible at focusing up close.
> 
> Is it the woodland pro chain that's built by Carlton? I can't remember...


WP is supposed to be built by Carlton but Blount is meddling in Carlton's business so you might call Bailey's and they will tell you for sure where their current inventory was manufactured.


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 25, 2017)

The two LP I have are about 4.5mm and 5.0 mm wide... tooth to tie strap. The back of each cutter is about 0.5 mm narrower.


----------



## Cody (Mar 26, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> The two LP I have are about 4.5mm and 5.0 mm wide... tooth to tie strap. The back of each cutter is about 0.5 mm narrower.
> 
> View attachment 567831
> View attachment 567830



I measured with a micrometer and got the following:

3/8 Stihl RS was 4.2 mm wide
3/8 LP Stihl was 2.9 mm wide
3/8 LP Archer was 3.3 mm wide

The Stihl low pro is pretty worn, hence why I've bought new chain. I had to go back out earlier and cut some more, it impressed me that much. As mentioned it is pretty aggressive but I also have a low pro Stihl chain that I removed all the rakers on, while the other one I only removed the longer humped raker. I'm pretty sure the low pro Stihl never cut this good, even being a narrower kerf. I could compare both brands new out of box but chains are only brand new the first time ya use them ya know. I'm not here to argue chains though, just wanted to share an impression.


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 28, 2017)

4th Red Oak slab cut, 40' of 24" - 33" hardwood and still making chips:


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 30, 2017)

5th cut and still going strong...long video sorry.


----------



## bennn*e (Jun 8, 2017)

Franny K said:


> I tried to communicate with him, sure he writes back but does not answer the question. He has some 25 foot lengths of 0.043 full chisel 3/8lp, I ask are the cutters the same as those on the 0.050 just the chasis lighter like Carlton N4C. How hard is that to answer?



I took some photos of these posted earlier in the thread


----------



## Franny K (Jun 8, 2017)

bennn*e said:


> I took some photos of these posted earlier in the thread


back on page 3 it seems

Same cutter just a different drive link seems to be what you put in the text.


----------



## bennn*e (Jun 9, 2017)

I was reading back through the thread and I couldn't remember if I had mentioned that I'd put some pics up or not [emoji23]


----------



## Philbert (Aug 30, 2017)

Spoke with the main US distributor of Archer chain today. He assured me that the chain is made in their own plant in China, which gives them much more control than if contracted to another manufacturer.

Philbert


----------



## Cody (Jan 13, 2018)

Just wanted to toss in an update on this chain. Used my 170 to clear a fence line and of course that involved finding fence a few times. This chain held up rather well, no missing teeth yet and it didn't dull them much at all. After touching them up on the grinder you can see a few teeth on each chain that have a knick in them still, it'll be gone after sharpening it a few times but I don't really notice while cutting. 

I still want to switch the saw to a rim drive with .050 gauge LP but for now, this stuff works pretty damn good.


----------



## John Lerum (Jan 13, 2018)

Cody said:


> Just wanted to toss in an update on this chain. Used my 170 to clear a fence line and of course that involved finding fence a few times. This chain held up rather well, no missing teeth yet and it didn't dull them much at all. After touching them up on the grinder you can see a few teeth on each chain that have a knick in them still, it'll be gone after sharpening it a few times but I don't really notice while cutting.
> 
> I still want to switch the saw to a rim drive with .050 gauge LP but for now, this stuff works pretty damn good.


No problems with the roll of semi chisel I have either...no broken chains and I don't notice it getting dull faster than normal and I've used it all season


----------



## RandyinTN (Jan 18, 2018)

After reading this thread decided to order a Archer chain as a spare for my Echo 58 volt saw. Great price, and feel confident now after reading input from other forum members.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 19, 2018)

We've been running it for a while. It's about $100 cheaper per roll vs Oregon.


----------



## american dream (Mar 21, 2018)

i know im 2 years late to this thread but i gave archer a try and i wont look back. i feel its a quality chain and holds in edge pretty well. 20" and 24" chains so far so good. going to order a 42" skip chisel and ripping and give them a shot.


----------



## Ole Reb (Mar 21, 2018)

I have used Archer chain on my ms211 for the past year and so far it's been just as good as any other chain I have used,I cut mostly all hardwood and it stays sharp good.


----------



## american dream (Mar 21, 2018)

i know it does i got into some mulberry this past week with my jred 2255 and 670 and that chain sang right thru and still has a nice edge on it and throws some big chips


----------



## Philbert (Jan 11, 2019)

Archer (US) recently launched a US website, where a lot of their products are shown, and are selling some products on Amazon, as well as eBay. _Somebody_ must be buying their stuff!
https://archerplus.com They also distribute Tecomec products and TsuMura bars from those sites.

Philbert


----------



## Kennyman (Mar 21, 2019)

I have to say it took me a lil while to come around to it but the chains and bars work good haven't had a problem ran them on saws 30cc-80cc different size chains pitches and styles for the price its worth it to give it a go


----------



## Tobystihl (Mar 21, 2019)

Speak as you find, having used this chain professionally, at first I was a bit dubious, due to how cheap it is to purchase, but on using it was very impressed. True to a lot of un pre-stretched chain, it does stretch a little to begin with but soon settles down, holds a sharp edge for a good while and is easy to sharpen.


----------



## Kennyman (Mar 21, 2019)

Our local l&m fleet stopped stocking oregon products pushing more for tri-link brand and I gotta say they suck.. so I've been shopping around I like a stihl rs chain but they can hurt the pocket archer seemed to cut as nice in a full chisel and easier to put an edge on, their files seem to bite real nice not trying to be a salesman


----------



## 2broke2ride (Mar 21, 2019)

I like the stuff. Been through a 25ft roll and will order another. At $68 a roll I cant beat it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Mar 21, 2019)

Kennyman said:


> Our local l&m fleet stopped stocking oregon products pushing more for tri-link brand and I gotta say they suck.. so I've been shopping around I like a stihl rs chain but they can hurt the pocket archer seemed to cut as nice in a full chisel and easier to put an edge on, their files seem to bite real nice not trying to be a salesman


Ditto the findings on TriLink.


----------



## WiscWoody (Aug 7, 2019)

I bought 6 loops of 16" .325 66DL .50 FC Archer chain for my new 543XP for $51 shipped on eBay and it’s been doing good for me so far. I’ve been cutting up a truckload of red oak with the chainsaw and chain for sometime now. Id but more of it at that price. 

Edit: now I see that buying a roll of chain is the way to go but I have enough gains for awhile.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 19, 2019)

This is from an Archer chain rep. I told him that I would post it here, to go along with the user feedback experience:

_"Archer Chainsaw Chain comes from PMD International an Australian company headquartered in Melbourne, Australia. 

Archer Chainsaw Chain is made with Japanese steel in a manufacturing facility that PMD International owns and operates in China. The saw chain manufacturing plant was set up a several years ago with the help of a former Oregon/Carlton saw chain engineer. I have known the Australian family behind Archer chain for over 25 years, I have been through the chain plant and I am very confident in the product they sell. PMD even makes chain (private label) for one of John Deere's subsidiaries here in the states. 

Archer has installed the most comprehensive laboratory to ensure that all materials and parts all continuously quality controlled to ensure 100% consistent high quality. Archer have also installed a Q.C. system that ensures all saw chain is manufactured to high Western standards. Archer only use high quality Nickel Alloy steel to manufacture saw chain, the high-quality steel ensures toughness, and durability to accommodate all conditions and climates. 

CHROMING All Archer saw chain cutters are plated with hard industrial chrome. The process used ensures a lasting cutting edge and a superior stay sharp quality. Regarding the RIVETS Archer knows that the quality of the rivet is the key to high quality saw chain. All rivets are manufactured to the highest tolerances and are processed through 4 different heat treatment processes to ensure maximum and optimum performance. The induction hardening high frequency generators are state-of-the-art and ensure optimum hardness and performance. 

If you check out our feedback's you can see what our customers (and we have many repeat customers) say about the Archer chain and if you try the Archer chain, we think you will be very happy you did."_

Philbert


----------



## WiscWoody (Aug 19, 2019)

Philbert said:


> This is from an Archer chain rep. I told him that I would post it here, to go along with the user feedback experience:
> 
> _"Archer Chainsaw Chain comes from PMD International an Australian company headquartered in Melbourne, Australia.
> 
> ...


Yeah I’m impressed on the Archer chains. I’m almost done bucking up the truckload of red oak I bought last fall but didn’t start cutting it until this summer and it’s all been done with Archer chain. Good chains and you can’t beat the prices.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 22, 2020)

Updated Archer Chain manufacturing video:



Philbert


----------



## softdown (Oct 22, 2020)

FWIW - it seems like many chains, incl Archer, are assembled in China with US or Japanese steel components.


----------



## Bwildered (Oct 23, 2020)

Philbert said:


> Updated Archer Chain manufacturing video:
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert



The vid shows them being made in China


----------



## Philbert (Oct 23, 2020)

Bwildered said:


> The vid shows them being made in China


They have always been upfront about that. It is in the first few posts in this thread. From their promotional materials:

"_Archer is a 100% Australian-owned, China-based manufacturing and trading company . . . Archer is located in Jinhua, China . . . Our factory currently exports to over 80 countries on all continents and we have 51 Archer distributors around the world._"

Visit http://www.pmdinternational.com.au/

Philbert


----------



## Tony ray (Oct 23, 2020)

Those poor ****ers putting those chains together getting paid **** money so we tight arses can buy a half price chain. No more so called Australian archer chain for me. Archer Australia is a joke. Should be Archer international or some other ******** name.


----------



## Tony ray (Oct 23, 2020)

Philbert said:


> "_Archer is a 100% Australian-owned, China-based manufacturing and trading company . . . Archer is located in Jinhua, China . . . Our factory currently exports to over 80 countries on all continents and we have 51 Archer distributors around the world._"
> 
> Visit http://www.pmdinternational.com.au/
> 
> Philbert


There is no reason why that chain cannot be made here other than bottom line profits for rich dickheads takin advantage of 3rd world labor and living conditions where there happy to get 10 cents a day to live on the poverty line. 
And Aussies crack the sh!ts when any rich Chinese business man that buys any properties or businesses here in Oz


----------



## Philbert (Oct 23, 2020)

Tony ray said:


> Those poor ****ers putting those chains together getting paid **** money so we tight arses can buy a half price chain.


At about 2 minutes into the video you start to see the more automated saw chain assembly line. The manual chain assembly, around 3:18 does look extremely labor intensive and tedious.

I often wonder how Joe Cox, who started Oregon chain, manufacturing in his basement in the mid 1940's, did things. What equipment he had, how he assembled things, etc.

Philbert


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 23, 2020)

Worst recent one was when Cartlon went to Blount.

40 years ago Carlton was great chain.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Oct 23, 2020)

I sell Archer chain, not a ton, averaging 12 loops a week, love it. Love it, can't say enough good about it, my customers gladly leave Oregon and other brands for it, not only because its a bit less costly, but it holds an edge and lasts a long time.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## the woolfe man (Oct 23, 2020)

My questions may have be answered in the comments already.
Has archer chained in the last 3years?I brought a couple of chains,and it cut great first two tanks.Sharpened it up in between tanks,3rd tank getting slower, around 4-5 tank I wanted to throw the chain it still cut but cut a lot slower.I personally don't like the chip clearance.
Other chains I use normally get quicker as the tooth goes down in size.Iv heard a few other Aussies complain about the chain having similar experience 3years ago.I haven't heard any complaints about it recently from Aussie users.I have since brought archer chains but haven't used them enough to compare my experience from 3years ago. 
(Hope my gibberish makes sense not to good at this typing stuff)


----------



## Philbert (Oct 23, 2020)

the woolfe man said:


> Sharpened it up in between tanks,3rd tank getting slower, around 4-5 tank I wanted to throw the chain


Pics of the chain?

Thanks. 

Philbert


----------



## Hddnis (Oct 23, 2020)

If it's made in China I won't buy it.


----------



## the woolfe man (Oct 23, 2020)

Philbert said:


> Pics of the chain?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


Hi oh that's 3 years ago I would of thrown the chain out when it was warn out.


----------



## OM617YOTA (Oct 23, 2020)

Glad this thread turned around, makes me feel good about the Archer bar and chain I bought not long ago. Just wanted something to get by if I pinched my main bar firewooding, and to put on my winch powerhead if two saws turned out to be more valuable than one saw and a winch. Wasn't expecting to use it much so I didn't want to pony up for Stihl, but it sounds like the Archer will do fine even if I do have to put some use on it.

The people in China building Archer chains for poo wages are welcome to work somewhere else if they want, the same way the people scrubbing toilets and cleaning up baby puke on aisle 2 at Walmart here in the states are welcome to. Those people in China are choosing to build chains for a reason, it's the best deal they've got going for them. Don't try to take even that job away from them. For plenty of them, working for $5/day in a saw chain factory is tremendous wealth compared to working for $0.50/day out in the rice paddies.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Oct 23, 2020)

OM617YOTA said:


> Glad this thread turned around, makes me feel good about the Archer bar and chain I bought not long ago. Just wanted something to get by if I pinched my main bar firewooding, and to put on my winch powerhead if two saws turned out to be more valuable than one saw and a winch. Wasn't expecting to use it much so I didn't want to pony up for Stihl, but it sounds like the Archer will do fine even if I do have to put some use on it.
> 
> The people in China building Archer chains for poo wages are welcome to work somewhere else if they want, the same way the people scrubbing toilets and cleaning up baby puke on aisle 2 at Walmart here in the states are welcome to. Those people in China are choosing to build chains for a reason, it's the best deal they've got going for them. Don't try to take even that job away from them. For plenty of them, working for $5/day in a saw chain factory is tremendous wealth compared to working for $0.50/day out in the rice paddies.


I dont fault a company so much for going to China for something like this where the quality control is good and the product quality is high, its not a knock-off of some other brand like a saw or an engine. They seem to chemically blue their components and this at least appears to give the chain some resistance to sap buildup and corrosion. There are some absolute garbage chinese chains, like...warm trash in the form of a chain. Those chains are generally a chinese company that gets thr gist of chain...they can look at a chain and replicate it to a point but they dont know the science in practice of how it works...such as chrome plating the cutters or different hardness levels for various components. I like Archer, and its not like it "for the money they are good". They could be more expensive and id still buy them and my customers would still buy them. 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2broke2ride (Oct 24, 2020)

I have no negative comments about their chain at all. I have been running it for about 3 years and have gone through 2 25ft rolls. Is, IMO, as good as Oregon and saves me a heck of a lot of money.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon Angler (Oct 25, 2020)

I bought some Archer chain loops cheap on ebay for a tree saw I have. No complaints.


----------



## Brushwacker (Oct 25, 2020)

I went through a 25' roll, to tell the truth i don,t remember using any for my use. Sold few or more 20"loops to neighbors and no complaints so far. 
Where can i buy another 25' roll cheapest? Might do a roll each semi chisel 3/8.050 and .325 .063.. I,d rather have stihl chain but not for what it normally cost.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Oct 25, 2020)

Brushwacker said:


> I went through a 25' roll, to tell the truth i don,t remember using any for my use. Sold few or more 20"loops to neighbors and no complaints so far.
> Where can i buy another 25' roll cheapest? Might do a roll each semi chisel 3/8.050 and .325 .063.. I,d rather have stihl chain but not for what it normally cost.


Stihl chain and bars have gotten out of sight, and i haven't seen any real advantage to them.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodslasher (Oct 25, 2020)

I got a loop of very fresh lightly-rocked archer semi chisel chain in a bucket and once the teeth and rakers were standardized it cut just as well as Oregon chisel chain, albeit a little grabby as the rakers had been set *way* too low before I got it and were still a little low, even after grinding off the rock damage.


----------



## 2broke2ride (Oct 25, 2020)

Brushwacker said:


> I went through a 25' roll, to tell the truth i don,t remember using any for my use. Sold few or more 20"loops to neighbors and no complaints so far.
> Where can i buy another 25' roll cheapest? Might do a roll each semi chisel 3/8.050 and .325 .063.. I,d rather have stihl chain but not for what it normally cost.


Ebay is where I get the rolls. About $65 bucks give or take.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------

